
A simple game that makes you think, “Wow, people can be really petty” - shrikant
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2012/01/10/a-simple-game-that-makes-you-think-wow-people-really-are-stupid/
======
69_years_and
I think the author misses a key factor in life - that being the one earning
the most money (other things being even) is the more attractive partner. And
at the end of the day, deep down, it's not how much money we have - it's how
many kids, who in turn survive to reproduce.

